# awake fiberoptic intubation



## zona6789@yahoo.com (Dec 10, 2013)

HI Guru

can we code for this?

would it be an unlisted procedure, cannot find a code.

any thoughts/experience/in this area is greatly appreciated!

thank you in advance,

Judith


----------



## Michele Hannon (Dec 10, 2013)

Was this intubation done in the Operating Room as part of an anesthetic? If yes.......then, no you cannot separately bill for it.
If it was done outside of the OR to secure an airway in an urgent/emergent situation then 31500.


----------

